# Kontaktformular Html ändern



## securitypage (28. November 2003)

hallo, ich möchte gern ein kontaktformular haben welche über das netz verschickt wird, also nicht das es über outlook läuft so wie jetzt :-(
wenn man auf absenden klickt dann soll man zu einer seite geleitet werden wo dann steht vielen dank, ihr anliegen ist in bearbeitung bla bla bla.
ein kollege meint man müsste bei meiner formular nur was ändern im html aber davon habe ich null ahnung, wäre dankbar wenn es sich mal leute anschauen und schreiben was ich ändern bzw ersetzen muss.
dankeschön
geht um das formular auf :
http://www.tot-fl.de
und dann auf kontakt klicken...


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. November 2003)

Nu mit HTML wird das nix, du brauchst ein Skript auf dem Server, welches mails verschicken kann..was vorraussetzt, dass du auf dem Server auch eine entsprechende Skriptsprache wie bspw.PHP zur Verfügung hast.


----------



## securitypage (28. November 2003)

hilfe.... ich habe fast kein wort von dem verstanden was du meinst....
habe null ahnung davon...
habe die page erstellt mit viel rum geteste und ohne vor wissen....
gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. November 2003)

Ich wollt nur andeuten, dass eine HTML-Seite keine Email verschicken kann, du brauchst also an der HTML-Seite nix ändern, weil es nix bringt


----------



## securitypage (28. November 2003)

hmmm und was ich nun ? gibt es programme mit denen man soche formulare erstellen kann oder wie mache ich das nun


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. November 2003)

Naja...wie bereits erwähnt,...du kannst es mit einer serverseitigen Skriptsprache  wie.bspw. PHP machen....Vorraussetzung ist allerdings, dass diese auf deinem Webspace verfügbar ist.
Wenn nicht, kannst du einen Formmailer-Service in Anspruch nehmen, wie z.B. http://www.formmailer.com/ .
u.U. hat dein Provider auch ein Formmail-Skript im Angebot, auf welches du zurückgreifen kannst... ob ja, musst du bei deinem Provider selbst in Erfahrung bringen.

Wieauchimmer.... mit HTML ist das nicht zu machen..... das Formular ist zwar in HTML, verarbeitet werden kann es aber nicht mit HTML.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. November 2003)

Wenn Du nicht auf den Formmailer zurückgreifen willst und Dein Server PHP unterstützt, kannst Du Dir auch ein Mail-Formular von larry-web.de runterladen. Hier der Direktlink 
Steht eigentlich alles drin erklärt, wie der funktioniert. Viel Spass damit.


----------

